# Final Gravity May Be A Bit High



## fergi (12/5/05)

hi guys,i have just done a coopers stout,1 can coopers stout,1 kg dark dried malt.250 grms crystal malt,15 grm cluster,original gravity was 1052.after 3 days it is showing 1020.it is still bubling about 1 per minute so i guess its just about run out of steam.what do you guys think about the final G,i swirled the fermenter around a bit a couple of days ago just to give it a bit of a kick,im not to worried about bottling at this gravity as i think it will probably end up fairly high with the ingredients i have put in.i am goint to leave it in tnere for another 4 /5 days then bottle,i dont think i will bother with the secondry as being a stout i dont think it will make a difference..used the coopers yeast under the lid and rehydrated it
cheers
fergi


----------



## Jovial_Monk (12/5/05)

I would keep giving it the odd swirl over those 4/5 days, 1020 seems high to me.

Jovial Monk


----------



## deebee (12/5/05)

It is hard to unstick a stuck ferment. Avoid them by using a better yeast than the one on the top of the tin and aerating your wort well.

I have had some success in unsticking stuck ferments by pitching a fresh active starter. Sometimes a gentle stir will get you down a few more gravity points but somehow once a brew gets stuck, even if you can get it going again, it never quite gets down as low as it should. I have also just bottled and under primed. I have even bottled stuck brews without priming. They carbonate up eventually but never got very fizzy.

Unless you can be bothered whipping up a nice frothy starter, I would use a sanitised brewing paddle or long spoon to rouse the yeast cake back into suspension without splashing. As long as it is relatively cool, leave it in the fermenter for another week or even two. It may drop more or it may not. If it is still around 1020, bottle it and prime with about 120g of sugar/dextrose or 180g of malt extract for 23 litres. It should be fine.


----------



## Jethro (12/5/05)

Having run out of beer myself I Knocked out a pale ale for quick drinking(all grain) as my thoughts were along the lines of filling up my keg asap I went for a dry yeast I would usually go for safale but the girlie at the home brew store reconed that deliverence yeast was as good and half the price. I arked up a starter and airated the wort for 4 hours bubbled away nicely then stopped at 1.02 my guess is I blew the brew to save 2 bucks. Any body know anything about deliverence yeast? Cheers Jethro  :chug:


----------



## Jovial_Monk (12/5/05)

Nottingham yeast is a great stuck ferment re-starter.

Fergi's ferment is not stuck, though, by the sound of it?

JM


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/5/05)

Just let it sit at fermentation temps for another week. If the gravity hasn't shifted it should be fine.

Think I may have posted this to somebody earlier Fergi. When you check your sample spin the hydrometer a few times too. Sometimes trapped bubbles of Co2 can give incorrect readings. Usually on the high side.

Also F.G. may not shift. There's no guarantees of what's in your beer kit or dark dried malt to add body. Steeped crystal will also add some body.

Look on the bright side your stout will be "chewy".

Warren -


----------



## RobW (13/5/05)

Jethro said:


> Any body know anything about deliverence yeast? Cheers Jethro
> [post="58858"][/post]​



Nope but I reckon I can hear them there banjos playing in the distance.
Could be that hillbilly feller on Ebay though.


----------



## deebee (13/5/05)

Jethro said:


> Any body know anything about deliverence yeast? Cheers Jethro  :chug:
> [post="58858"][/post]​




Jethro,

You must have bought that yeast at TWOC? AFAIK that's the only place that sells it and I reckon it's a good buy. From memory, Roy mixes Safale S04 and Safale S33 and sells 12g sachets of the blend for $2. It's half the price of the S04 sachets and I have never seen small sachets of S33 for sale, I think you can only buy it in 500g bricks. Could be wrong there. 

The only issue is whether you trust the shop with storing and re-packaging the yeast properly. You can pretty much see from Roy's set up that he knows what's going on and probably treats the yeast packaging with due care and hygiene considerations.

Anyway, I keep a couple of packs of Deliverance yeast in my frig as back up. It seems to have the same properties as S04 - vigorous ferment, high flocculating.


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/5/05)

RobW said:


> Jethro said:
> 
> 
> > Any body know anything about deliverence yeast? Cheers Jethro
> ...



As Ned Beatty would most likely say... 

"Geez you've got a perty mouth"

or

"Squeal like a pig"

:lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## KoNG (13/5/05)

i know you said you won't bother with secondary.... but in this situation maybe the racking process will help and give you a few extra points. Worth the effort i would think.

$0.02

(ps. my quote button wont work.?? reason for this.?)


----------



## PostModern (13/5/05)

It's only been fermenting 3 days. Why is everyone thinking this is "stuck"?


----------



## fergi (13/5/05)

well just an update on this brew,its friday morning and that means its into its 5th day,still final is at 1020.i have bottled a morgans royal oak amber at 1018 and it wasnt too bad,so anyway right or wrong i have snipped open a spare dry yeast that i had in the fridge and tipped half of it into the top of this stout.brought the yeast up to temp by putting the sachet in my pocket for an hour.then just opened up fermenter and sprinkled half the yeast on top,no stirring,within 10 minutes it was off and bubbling slowly ,about 5 bubbles to the minute,the yeast was out of a grumpys german lager but i think it would have been an ale yeast as when i bought the kit they sold me a 34/70 dried lager yeast.anyway will be interesting to see what happens here,will post some results tomorrow and see what gravity has done
cheers and thanks for the replys
fergi


----------



## Jethro (13/5/05)

Thanks for that Deebee, :super: I agree with your coments onTWOC they are great and very helpful Im sure the yeast would be packaged well. I recon my brew just got a little cold ( I have one of those stick on thermometres on my fermenter that is a few years old It read20 to 22 deg. but a sample I took was 16 degrees I have warmed it to 20 deg and given it a light stir and hoping itl take of again. If not Ill hit it with a big rescue culture ( I still have a packet left) Time to get a proper thermostat in my frige I recon. Cheers Jethro


----------



## fergi (14/5/05)

well my stout that i added the extra yeast to started bubbling away for an hour but then i had to go out,came back 6 hours later and bubbling is back to 1 a minute,so i guess the extra yeast didnt go the distance for some reason.havent checked gravity yet but will leave it for another couple of days to see what happens,all up i will bottle it eventually and i think it will still be ok
cheers
fergi


----------



## nonicman (14/5/05)

PostModern said:


> Why is everyone thinking this is "stuck"?
> [post="58942"][/post]​



I agree with JM and PM, has the gravity stayed the same for more than a few days? I put down a stout S.G. 1072 last Sunday, it's now at 1026 and I happy as it was 1036 two days ago and it really hasn't been in the fermenter very long, next weekend is when I expect it to be ready for bottling, that if it is ready. I will know if it is finished if the FG is maintained for at least 2-3 days at the expected level (I'm hoping for 1016). If possible forget about it till next weekend  

:chug:


----------

